# Six week old kitten found with a fox now safe at The ARC



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

This little kitten was found in the middle of the road last night after a fox dropped it and ran off. Now i'm hoping that like it's been suggested to me on fb that the fox was actually mothering her but if not I don't want to think about what could have been - or if there were any others from the litter around
She is approx 6 weeks old but quite tiny and seems very sad bless her. She's safe now and will be looking for a forever home once she is old enough to leave x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It is not unheard of for a vixen to mother a kitten, I would have thought if the fox had dinner on its mind, kitten would have been dinner.

We have foxes around here who are alongside feral kittens and cats, foxes just get a raw deal, they are not all bad.

Glad kitten is with you, seems to have conjunctivitis.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> It is not unheard of for a vixen to mother a kitten, I would have thought if the fox had dinner on its mind, kitten would have been dinner.
> 
> We have foxes around here who are alongside feral kittens and cats, foxes just get a raw deal, they are not all bad.
> 
> Glad kitten is with you, seems to have conjunctivitis.


She has got poorly eyes CC, seems most of them that have arrived here lately have poorly eyes. Fortunately i have ointments in so she is beingtreated straight away. She is full of fleas and worms but that's all been treated too. She seems very sad though


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Poor little thing  She is so sweet. Must be very bewildered being separated from her mother and siblings. I hope she is not unwell and will pick up in a few days with some of your TLC  x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bless her.

I am sure I've read of foxes 'adopting' kittens, and as CC has said I'm sure the kitten wouldn't have been alive by that point if the fox was thinking of her as lunch. 

I hope she gets better, she looks so cute.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She may look sad now sal, but after a week of your love and care, she will be a very happy kitten. xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> She may look sad now sal, but after a week of your love and care, she will be a very happy kitten. xx


I hope so CC, she really does have such a sad little look about her and seems so lost bless her


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Poor little mite 

I know that not all foxes are the same and that those in the countryside are not too much of a problem, but they are here. 

Thank goodness she is okay and has found someone to look after her xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Foxy as she is now named (by my OH), has been to the vets tonight. She's not doing too good right now The vet seems to think that this is why the fox had got her - as she was ill and weak. She is full of cat flu and has a high temperature plus has poorly eyes. She is also full of parasites - fleas and worms. She quite pale and also has severe diarrhea 
She's not even wanting to leave the cat carrier at the moment poor baby. She's now on all the medication she needs, i wormed/flead her straight away yesterday, and she started eye drops as soon as she arrived too. Hopefully now she has antibiotics etc in her system she will start to improve


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

poor little thing, but she has the best of chances with you now. fingers crossed


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless, keep fighting little one, sal has so much love to give you. xx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Poor little girl. Fingers crossed for her x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Fingers and paws crossed for this sweet little girl xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh Foxy is such a sweet little baby - I have everything crossed that she is feeling better today xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sending many healing thoughts to little Foxy CG. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

The poor baby i do hope the little soul gets better soon.
I'm sure the kitten is in the best place now with the right person 
I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Foxy is doing fantastic and is hopefully being spayed next week 
She has come a long way from the day she arrived in ill health after being found in the mouth of a fox. She is now 12 weeks old and is looking for her forever home. She is very laid back and lovable


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

She's a beauty! 

I'm sure she'll find her forever home very soon xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

GingerNinja said:


> She's a beauty!
> 
> I'm sure she'll find her forever home very soon xx


I do have someone who really wants her but she's got to convince her hubby first - doubt it will take her long knowing her


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Just read this thread and delighted to see a happy ending for this wee soul. What a difference in the 'before and after' pics!!  You've done a grand job. Hope the new home works out for her after her tough start in life. Well done you!! You've really turned things round for her. Bless you. X


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow she has come so far! I was worried that she may not survive but she has come on in leaps and bounds! So great to see


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

she looks so well, lovely to see her looking so happy ,well done cg


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

cats galore said:


> Foxy is doing fantastic and is hopefully being spayed next week
> She has come a long way from the day she arrived in ill health after being found in the mouth of a fox. She is now 12 weeks old and is looking for her forever home. She is very laid back and lovable


Oh well done you. She looks like a completely different kitten. :biggrin5:


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She looks gorgeous, one very lucky little girl thanks to you. Hope she gets a home soon.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

She's beautiful and looks so happy and relaxed now 

Such a lucky kitten, such a narrow escape...


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the fox was actually helping the kitten. She's in good hands now


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Britt said:


> I'm pretty sure the fox was actually helping the kitten. She's in good hands now


My vet thinks that because she was so ill she was an easy target and the fox saw an opportunity sadly. At least she is safe though now


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

cats galore said:


> My vet thinks that because she was so ill she was an easy target and the fox saw an opportunity sadly. At least she is safe though now


I think your vet is right. Foxes very rarely attack fit adult cats, but have been known to attack small kittens, or elderly frail cats.

Years ago a neighbour of mine's elderly cat was attacked by a fox. My neighbour witnessed it from her window. The attack was brutal and the cat died, as my neighbour was unable to rescue her in time to save her.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Foxy has a viewing tomorrow so hopefully she will be on her way to a new life


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's lovely, how could anyone resist. A real success story.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Foxy has had her viewing today and the lady adored her. She also loved Hetty who being a bit older, a bit bigger and also a black kitten won her heart. She struggled to decide on which to adopt but I'm happy to say that Hetty has now left for her forever home and Foxy is running around the catservatory with the others having a great time
So Foxy is still up for adoption everyone if you are interested in giving this little girl a loving home


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

chillminx said:


> I think your vet is right. Foxes very rarely attack fit adult cats, but have been known to attack small kittens, or elderly frail cats.
> 
> Years ago a neighbour of mine's elderly cat was attacked by a fox. My neighbour witnessed it from her window. The attack was brutal and the cat died, as my neighbour was unable to rescue her in time to save her.


But surely a fox could kill such a small, sick kitten incredibly quickly?
I used to live near Wolverhampton and those urban foxes are HUGE. 
If it had wanted to eat her surely she would have been gone in two snaps? 
Why would it pick up a kitten and just drop it whenever she was found?
Those aren't the actions of a hungry fox?


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Foxes bring a lot of food back to their earth to eat it - I find bones and all sorts of rubbish around the earths at the bottom of my garden.

I suppose no one could ever be sure of this foxes motive but it may well have been taking the kitten home to eat it in safety.

I love foxes and and am delighted to have them living in my garden and don't feel my own adult cat is at risk but I wouldn't trust them with a kitten.

Anyway, Foxy is beautiful and I hope she finds a home soon


----------

